# tubtrack question...



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I was thinking I may do a tubtrack ( on plywood of course!) with tomy track. I seem to remember that you need 5 in straight tracks to make the layout is this correct? Do I still need them if I make it a 4 lane track?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Tubtrack layout*

Ho Slot Car Racing has the 6 lane Tubtrack Layout. Greg's plan does not require 5 inch sections.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Ho Slot Car Racing has the 6 lane Tubtrack Layout. Greg's plan does not require 5 inch sections.


I thank you for the response, I read his site and thought it was an era. In the back of my head I remembered you needed the 5 inch tracks I guess he made a design change to get around it. His looks the same to me so good enough.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't forget to post pix as you go through the build.  rr


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

hey t jet good to hear im not alone i wanted to do a real tub layout with the hump and all buti love to race and i didnt know how open cars and such would run on it. check out what ive done so far on my post, and yes post some pics thanks and be cool.


----------

